# Books of 2005.



## Rane Longfox (Jan 15, 2005)

A pretty good list of the new sci-fi and fantasy books coming out in the first half of 2005. What you all looking forward to?

 Jan:
Pride of Carthage - David Anthony Durham
The Limits of Enchantment - Graham Joyce
Was - Geoff Ryman
Karloff's Circus - Steve Aylett
Changing Planes - Ursula K Le Guin
The Shadow Road - Sean Russell
Treason Keep : The Demon Child Trilogy Book Two - Jennifer Fallon
Dhampir - Barb and J.C. Hendee
Necromancer - Jonathan Green
Lord of the Night - Simon Spurrier
Emperor, The Field of Swords : Conn Iggulden

Feb:
The House of Storms - Ian R Macleod
The Prestige - Christopher Priest
The Penultimate Truth - Philip K Dick
Deathstalker Return - Simon R Green
Deathstalker Coda - Simon R Green
Mothership - John Brosnan
Boudica : Dreaming the Hound - Manda Scott
Seduced by Moonlight - Laurell K Hamilton
Crimson Tears - Ben Counter
Witchfinder - C L Werner
Bloodquest - Gorndon Rennie
The Complete Tales from the Ten-Tailed Cat - Edited by Marc Gascoigne and Christian Dunn
Coyote - Allen Steele
Earth, Air, Fire and Custard - Tom Holt
Myrren's Gift - The Quickening : Book One - Fiona McIntosh
Fallen Angels : Bernard Cornwell
Chainfire : Terry Goodkind 
The Borgia Bride : Jeanne Kalogridis         

 March:
Song of Kali - Dan Simmons
Divine Endurance - Gwyneth Jones
The Devil's Armour - John Marco
The Companions - Sheri S Tepper
The Autumn Castle - Kim Wilkins
Woken Furies - Richard Morgan
Giants of the Frost : Europa Suite 2 - Kim Wilkins
Ravenor Returned : Dan Abnett
Ravenor - Dan Abnett
Blood on the Reik : Death's Messenger - Sandy Mitchell
The Risen Empire - Scott Westerfeld
Iron Sunrise : Charles Stoss
Armies of Hanuman, The Ramayana Book Four : Ashok K Banker
The Perfect Sinner : Will Davenport
Firethorn : Sarah Micklem

April:
Dragonsblood - Todd McCaffrey
Queen of Sinister - Mark Chadbourne 
The Fall of Tartarus - Eric Brown
Dying Inside - Robert Silverberg
No Present like Time - Steph Swainston
The Hounds of Avalon - Mark Chadbourne 
A Time Odyssey: Time's Eye Bk. 1 - Arthur C Clarke, Stephen Baxter
Blood Angels : Deus Sanguinius - James Swallow
Keeper of the Flames - Neil McIntosh
Konrad saga - David Ferring
Darkblade : Reign of Blood - Dan Abnett and Kev Hopgood
Thraxas Under Siege - Martin Scott
Devices and Desires : K J Parker
The Burning Tower : Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle

May:
The Traitors Hand
Darkblade : The Daemon's Curse
 Replay - Ken Grimwood
The McAtrix Derided - Robertski Brothers
Stone Free - Gwyneth Jones
Star Warped - Adam Roberts
The Braided Path: Ascendancy Veil Bk. 3 - Chris Wooding
Band of Gypsies - Gwyneth Jones
Shadow Fall - James Clemens
Haunted - Kelley Armstrong
Dead to the World - Charlaine Harris
The Sunborn : Gregory Benford
The Giant's Dance - Robert Carter
Camelot's Honour - Sarah Zettel
The Sword of Stroar : The Sangreal Trilogy Two - Amanda Hemingway
Zorro : The Legend Begins - Isabel Allende
Death  of an Ancient King - Laurent Gaude
 Mirrormask - Gaiman, Neil, & Dave McKean

June:
Children of the Serpent Gate - Sarah Ash
Ringworld - Larry Niven
Mary and the Giant - Philip K Dick
Olympus - Dan Simmons
Gradisil - Adam Roberts
Crash Deluxe - Marianne De Pierres
Double Vision : Tricia Sullivan
Chimaera : Ian Irvine
In the Ruins: Crown of Stars Book 6 : Kate Elliot
The Darkness That Comes Before: The Prince of Nothing Book One : R. Scott Bakker
Thief of Lives : Barb and JC Hendee
Return from Troy - Lindsay Clarke

July:
The Bonehunters - Steven Erikson
The Traveller - John Twelve Hawks         

 Erikson. Dan Simmons. Neil Gaiman. Mmm


----------



## Leto (Jan 15, 2005)

Is  "The Song of Kali" a novel ? Or a collection of Dan Simmons short stories ? IIRC he already wrote an horror story about Kali and Calcutta.


----------



## Fitz (Jan 15, 2005)

Have you any idea when GRRM's fourth SOIF is coming out?


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jan 15, 2005)

Nothing on the list that interests me, though an excellent list mate.  I suppose I will have to read some new authors.


----------



## The Master™ (Jan 15, 2005)

Okay Cal, I officially hate you!!!  I haven't finished a lot of the books recommended from other people on this board, and you waft in here and lay another batch on me!!!

Are you trying to bankrupt me??? I only have two eyes with which to read and 24 hours in a day... What more can you expect???


----------



## dwndrgn (Jan 16, 2005)

Master, I'll read some of them for you and tell you how good they are  

There are a couple on that list I'm looking forward to...the Bernard Cornwell definitely, slightly on Anne McCaffrey's son's book, the Simon Green Deathstalker ones, the Goodkind and that's probably all.  I've read one of Sean Russell's that I liked but can't remember which one, the others bored me.  One of these days I'll get into Erikson's (especially after JP said they were good) but the library doesn't have any of them yet (but I may get a gift certificate for my birthday  )


----------



## Esioul (Jan 16, 2005)

Isn't there a new Diana Wynne Jones book coming out soon too? 

What's everyone reading at the moment? I just finished 'A Fine Balance' by Rohinton Mistry. It was interesting, and well-written, although rather scary and upsetting in parts. Also, it was strangely similar to a faveorite book of mine in structure, involving trains and running over.


----------



## hodor (Jan 16, 2005)

Fitz said:
			
		

> Have you any idea when GRRM's fourth SOIF is coming out?


I don't even think GRRM knows when his fourth will come out. Orignially it was supposed to come out last may... however, that has been pushed back and back and back. You should check out the GRRM site... they have alot of direct news from him there.


----------



## Neon (Jan 16, 2005)

"Chainfire" was my most highly anticipated read for 2005, and I just got it and am 100 pages in


----------



## Leto (Jan 17, 2005)

> Dying Inside - Robert Silverberg


This one is a re-edition, but I strongly encourage people interested into telepathy to read it (either the new one or an old copy). It's a pure masterpiece.

For the French speakers, read the first translation not the second.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jan 17, 2005)

The Master™ said:
			
		

> Okay Cal, I officially hate you!!!  I haven't finished a lot of the books recommended from other people on this board, and you waft in here and lay another batch on me!!!
> 
> Are you trying to bankrupt me??? I only have two eyes with which to read and 24 hours in a day... What more can you expect???


Haha, too true. I've run out of any money I got for christmas on books already. I counted last night (yes, I was too bored) 10,225 pages spread out over 14 books in my to-read pile. I don't have the money or the time to buy most of these either Bribary may be necessary, or, if the worst comes to the worst, I might even have to get a job


(A more extensive list exists on the Locus website... http://www.locusmag.com/ForthcomingBooks.html)


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jan 19, 2005)

Lots of those are re-releases, they really should indicate that. 

I'll second Leto on Dying Inside - simply one of the best novels I've ever read. It's a first-person narrative by a telepath who is loosing his powers, and a powerful allegory for the everyday process of aging, or even for the sense of alienation. 

I'm definitely looking forward to The House of Storms by Ian R Macleod - I think this is a sequel to The Light Ages, or at least a book set in the same world.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jan 21, 2005)

Sherri Tepper, Todd Maccaffrey and Adam Roberts. Those i'll go and look for, as for the others, as they find their way to me, so i will read.


----------



## rune (Jan 22, 2005)

I'll be looking out for Kelley Armstrong's, Graham Joyce, Sarah Ash, Laurell K Hamilton and thinking about trying James Clemen's new one  
Getting a longer list already.

There are a some authors that I am trying to get my hands on for first time tries, so that list may get longer.


----------



## The Master™ (Jan 22, 2005)

caladanbrood said:
			
		

> I don't have the money or the time to buy most of these either Bribary may be necessary, or, if the worst comes to the worst, I might even have to get a job


I prefer to go with begging and offering to do tasks for people in exchange for money or gifts...

Do you have a family member who needs some help with something??? Grandparent who needs their car washing???


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jan 24, 2005)

This would still involve work though. I have had remarkable sucess bribing my sister recently, threatening to tell people a secret or two unless she buys a book for me. Not a very expensive one, or she might risk it, but still... I'm sure I shall go to hell now


----------



## hodor (Jan 24, 2005)

I would love to have your Erikson collection. I want to start on them but on my amazon site I can only order the first three .


----------



## Esioul (Jan 24, 2005)

I've just started War and Peace, and so far I'm quite enjoying it. However, I do tend to prefer shorter works, and I avoid long series if I can, so I hope I won't get bored of reading the same writing style after a while and go on to something else.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jan 25, 2005)

hodor - You can oinly order the first three? How so hodor? use amazon.co.uk, or .ca (uk is probably more practical) I don't think international postage is too much. Tell you what, I'm quite happy to buy the first five and send them to you. You'd have to do something in return though Or send me money *cackles* The first four in mass-market paperback and the fifth in trade paperback (unless you wait untill 5 comes out in MMPB later this year) would probably come to about £50. Thats quite a bit, you might just want to just get them off amazon, probably cheaper. It's up to you

send me a private message if you want to arrange something.


----------



## Dead Riverdragon (Jan 25, 2005)

Speaking of Erikson, I noticed that he has two books due out this year. Anyone know if the non-Bonehunters one is a Bauchelain and Corbal Broach(sp) novella? I've heard good things about these and hope a new one might be given a larger print run so I can actually find one...


----------



## hodor (Jan 25, 2005)

caladanbrood said:
			
		

> hodor - You can oinly order the first three? How so hodor? use amazon.co.uk, or .ca (uk is probably more practical) I don't think international postage is too much. Tell you what, I'm quite happy to buy the first five and send them to you. You'd have to do something in return though Or send me money *cackles* The first four in mass-market paperback and the fifth in trade paperback (unless you wait untill 5 comes out in MMPB later this year) would probably come to about £50. Thats quite a bit, you might just want to just get them off amazon, probably cheaper. It's up to you
> 
> send me a private message if you want to arrange something.


I have ordered the first three but I looked into the postage thing with amazon.uk and it does cost the same but with amazon.fr I get free shipping if I spend over 20€. I am gonna dive into the first three and see how it goes from there... hopefully the others will be available by then.

Thanks, will let you know.


----------

